# Hops from bunnings. Yep, you read right



## philistine (15/4/14)

So I bought a little hops plant from bunnings last year and although it got a little knocked around during the heat wave.... Well... 'A little knocked around' is a bit if an understatement... Actually, it's almost a complete lie.... 'Completely fucken hammered' would be a more accurate description of what really happened.
Anyway
It's still alive and reshooting pretty well considering it's about to die back and hibernate.
My question is, has anyone else got one? Or more to the point, does anyone have any idea of which strain it might be?


----------



## philistine (15/4/14)

Just did a bit of trawling and found that this isn't the first post about this .... I just have a tendency to ask before searching .... (That's why people make Internet forums right?)
I see a few people saying they're an American cascade variety - can anyone confirm?


----------



## 431neb (15/4/14)

Yep. It is. If you look up the growers website that is what they state as the variety.

The one I saw was so small, I tend to think that a good fat rhizome would outpace it easily.


----------



## Yob (15/4/14)

Correct, there is a thread about it somewhere here somewhere..


----------



## hoppy2B (15/4/14)

philistine said:


> So I bought a little hops plant from bunnings last year and although it got a little knocked around during the heat wave.... Well... 'A little knocked around' is a bit if an understatement... Actually, it's almost a complete lie.... 'Completely fucken hammered' would be a more accurate description of what really happened.
> Anyway
> It's still alive and reshooting pretty well considering it's about to die back and hibernate.
> My question is, has anyone else got one? Or more to the point, does anyone have any idea of which strain it might be?


You probably underwatered it.


----------



## philistine (15/4/14)

yeah Im sure that was part of it, but it actually got burnt by the sun as well


----------

